

Cheating to Learn: How a UCLA professor gamed a game theory midterm - arnoldwh
http://blogs.kcrw.com/whichwayla/2013/04/cheating-to-learn-how-a-ucla-professor-gamed-a-game-theory-midterm

======
cupcake-unicorn
I wish he had discussed the "Lone Wolves" more. There were only three of them,
and 2/3 of them were the same score or better. What does that say over the
"Mob" answer? How common are outliers like this?

~~~
brownbat
> 2/3 of them were the same score or better

Or, if you like, 2/3 of them were the same score or worse.

~~~
cupcake-unicorn
Haha, true. But I still think the result was telling, especially that a
"loner" beat the group score.

~~~
JayEnn
What was his game though? To make the overall class grade better. To prove
that a "lone wolf" is worse than the "mob"? The outcome from an educational
view seems to be that everyone won. The loner could be a statistical outlier.

